# Buildings for a Pier?



## NW Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

I made a pier several years ago that kind of hangs over the pond. It's a bit over 5' long and about 18" deep. Unfortunately, I can't seem to find a picture of it right now...

Anyway, I'm replacing a couple of the buildings that I had on it. I'm looking for a concession stand - sort of a "roach coach", like a travel trailer of sorts. Any ideas on where to find something like that? I would prefer plastic or diecast.

Also, I want to make a fly fishing shop. I've searched the web and can't seem to find any cool buildings that I can model. Any help on this as well? 

Thanks in advance - I really appreciate it! 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I know this is not exactly what you are looking for...different sort of buisiness but it was fun for me to see. this peir is in the town of Lubec, Maine. It is a former fish smoke house. I guess smoked fish was quite popular in its day. the lighthouse in the distance is on Campobello in Canada


----------



## NW Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty cool, but I bet the rent is darn cheap on that corner office!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Look on E bay under G scale trains. I have a saved search that comes up with buildings. There are several pier type buildings there 

JJ


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

You could look for toy caravans or trailers that can be converted. Playmobil has a caravan that is simple but in the right scale. Also Maisto brought a VW minibus with (small) camper-trailer in 1/24 scale. 
For building, perhaps Piko kit #62250 " Franks Diner" could be something of interest. 
Or perhaps an old caboose?


----------



## NW Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

Good ideas, thanks!

I like the old caboose idea especially. Hmmmm....... 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Want to add something cool for along side the pier. Go to http://www.dumasproducts.com/ they have a large selection of fishing, pleasure and work boats that are 1/32 scale which looks good with 1/29. I have built the PRR Jersey City railroad tug and working on a car float for it to push around with 12 freight cars on 3 tracks. The tug has a aristo smoke unit, a dallee tug sound unit (yes the make tug sound cards) and is controlled by a aristo Revolution R/C unit for motor control, to operate a servo for steering and light control. Jake @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

